# Meldons Ratty Horde



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

I´ve been thinking on getting a new plogg up for a while now but was to lazy to do anything about it. Well, time to change that! 

I have started to rebuild my skaven Horde, Skaven was my 2:d army ever and for a long period it was the only thing I played with. But after I changed to 40K and my Ultramarines they have pretty much been forgotten. After last years painting challange I feel that I need a change though, I need to paint something diffrent from black bolters and blue power armour.

Therefore I`m restarting my Skavens. I have tried other armies but always find my self drawn back to the rats.. Strange..

Very well, On to some starter pictures 
I bought me a box of Plague Monks to start with since I never used them in great numbers before, I plan on getting around 40 of them, so far I have painted 20..

What you see here is parts of the command squad, The rest of the rats looks like them, mostly yellow... 









I then bought a box of clanrats that I´m working on right now and I love the little dudes! It´s basiclly 20 diffrent rats (all have uniqe bodies) so I never get the feeling of painting the same mini over and over again as I have gotten with other WFB races..

I dont have any good pictures for them though as all that I took came out way to dark, I will have to see if I can do something about that tomorrow.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Sweet! Love the yellow look on the Plague rats mate. I will be following along with interest as I too have a Skaven army growing mold in the basement in a box.


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

I have taken and uploaded a few new photos (at last) that I think came out way better then the last ones, altough I think I can still improve alot. I even got some help from my girlfirend to fix them up a bit in photoshop, fixing the backgroung and stuff like that 

First up is a closer look at two plague monks, you could not really see them any good in the last picture.



























And here´s some of the clanrats I promised, I think they came out really well :so_happy: 
Seems like I forgot to take a picture from the fron of them though... :angry:



































That´s as far as I´ve gotten for now, More clanrats is on the painting line though, so I will try to get a few more pics of them up here.

Please C&C as I wanna know what I can do better


----------



## lord marcus (Nov 25, 2007)

Wonderful color scheme!


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

Midge913 said:


> Sweet! Love the yellow look on the Plague rats mate. I will be following along with interest as I too have a Skaven army growing mold in the basement in a box.





lord marcus said:


> Wonderful color scheme!



Thanks both of you, I was looking for something a bit diffrent from what I have painted before when I choose the colours, And since I´ve never painted Yellow before I went for that. I´m currently painting the banner for the clan rat unit, I will try to get some pics of it up when it´s finished


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

+ rep - great shading on the metal bits...


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

I have been painting ALOT lately, just hope I can keep it up too 

Well, here´s some pics of my new Rat Ogres, Enjoy 


































The flash took away some of the highlights but that was the only way I could take pics that did not go dark..
More pics will come tomorrow probably when I´m done with the clanrats 

C&C are welcome


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I like the yellow, but the flesh is just a bit flat. You have some shading in there, maybe deepening that and adding some highlights would sort that out. All in all some solid pieces.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Absolutley wonderful Meldon, I didnt know you had an inner rat...HEHEHEH! The colors are very neautral, yet sorta pop out at ya. Good job buddy, this deserves some Rep from me.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Realy nice as always  Looking forward to our next painting night


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey these guys look good. I think midge is right on that these guys might be a little flat looking. The tidiness of the color areas makes them look almost cartoony. Which on the one hand is impressive, but it doesn't seem in keeping with the dirty scrappy nature of skaven.


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

Midge913 said:


> I like the yellow, but the flesh is just a bit flat. You have some shading in there, maybe deepening that and adding some highlights would sort that out. All in all some solid pieces.





Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Absolutley wonderful Meldon, I didnt know you had an inner rat...HEHEHEH! The colors are very neautral, yet sorta pop out at ya. Good job buddy, this deserves some Rep from me.
> 
> Regards,
> DoE





Moriouce said:


> Realy nice as always  Looking forward to our next painting night





Kreuger said:


> Hey these guys look good. I think midge is right on that these guys might be a little flat looking. The tidiness of the color areas makes them look almost cartoony. Which on the one hand is impressive, but it doesn't seem in keeping with the dirty scrappy nature of skaven.


Thanks all of you for the kind remarks. I have been looking at the skin areas myself a bit and I also thought they looked a bit flat. It´s only tallarn flesh washed with ogryn flesh and then rehighligtend with tallarn flesh again. I´m not really sure that colour I should use on them to get a more "gritty" and less "cartoony" feel to them though. I kinda try to keep away from mixing colours mostly becouse it´s such a huge numbers of models I have to paint for this army, so if you have any good ideas of what colour I could use right out of the pot I would be really happy to know 

And on a side note, I´m gona stop promising to show pictures the next day, I´m way to bad at delivering to that promise


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

As for a more gritty look to the flesh areas try a wash of devlan mud. I think it would have the effect you desire. Try it on a test model and see how it goes.
Otherwise these are really well done. I like them a lot. Have some rep.


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

I have some new pic for you today, just a "bit" later then I said I would post them 

I just wanna show what I´ve been working on lately as I think I´ve been far from lazy, it´s not all of the models I´ve done though, just a few of them

First of we have my new warlord. I think he came out quite ok. I have not yet tested to use devlan mud on any model to make them look a bit dirtier so he may still be subject to change 

























Next up I have some Stormvermin, this have been my main project for the last month and I have some 9 finished and 3 more just need last details.

































And at last I have 2 new pics of my clanrats, I think these pictures came out better atleast


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

The yellow is really striking! And crisp painting as well! Great plog man! 

+rep


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

This is a very vivid skaven army you have going, I dig it. The lord is equally impressive! Are you going to keep the basing the same as on your rat ogres?


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

Saulot said:


> The yellow is really striking! And crisp painting as well! Great plog man!
> 
> +rep





cirs85 said:


> This is a very vivid skaven army you have going, I dig it. The lord is equally impressive! Are you going to keep the basing the same as on your rat ogres?


I like the yellow to, I think it comes out great and makes the army really visible on the tabletop. especialy compared to my old one (brown rats with brown and grey clothes )

Yeah, the whole army is going to have that black/snow bassing. I have also begun to experiment with adding a bit of burnt grass to the basses, I think the bases can benefit from a bit of colour other then black and white.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Stormvermin are looking fantastic!


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

Well, it´s been a while since I posted any pictures but I haven´t really been slacking of lately, First of is the Warlock that I entered in this months painting challange.

I´m pleased with how he turned out, and it was actually alot mor going on in that model then I first thought, All in all a fun model to paint 

































And I have also started on a unit of slaves, not the normal slaves you see in a Skaven army though, I used Night Goblins instead of rats. I don´t really like the idea of using other rats as slaves so my clan just uses captured gobbos as slaves instead. and in gives me something else to paint rather then skavens 

I love theses dudes, they go fast to paint and the turn out really fine, the shields i´m specialy pleased with, the brown could use a little extra something though, just not sure what..

































And lastly I thought I should show you my giant rats, since you get a ton of these in alot of the skaven boxes I see a lot of these in my future horde  I also tried putting a bit of dead grass on the bases to break up the Black/White a bit, please let me know If this is something I should continue with, I can´t really decide...

































There, that´s all. It became a bit of a pic heavy post but see that as me making up for not shoving you anything for a long time 

C&C are as always welcome


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Awesome! Meldon, these rats look super buddy! Those Night Goblins def dont look very tricksy, but their colors really pop! Well done my friend, well done.

You are due for some Rep I would say.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Great additions to the Horde mate!!! I love the yellow!


----------

